# دعاء دخول النت



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 

احفظوووه الدعاء ده كويس 



دعاء دخول النت اللهم ابعد عنى الاشتغالات واللهمنى على ايميلات البنات واكلم بنات معاهم كاميرات وكمان ونبى سهل عليا دخول الروومات حتى لو مفيهاش مكانات ومتخليش الناس اللى هناك يعملولى بلوكات ولا اجنورات .ــــــــــــ.اللهم سرع النت شوية وخلى الكى بورد فى ايدى طرية واجيب نسخة الويندوز الفين ومية .ـــــــــــــــ.اللهم ابعد عنى شباب الهاكرات وصحى النورتون اول ما يشوف الباتشات


----------



## monlove (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*اللهم امين وقوي ايمانك يا اختي الكريمة 
جميلة جدا 
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووة يااختى الكريمة دى
ماااااااااااااشى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

شكرااااااااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## monmon2010 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

دمك زي العسل يا مارمار


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

شكراااااااااااااا يا منمون ليك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## girl of my lord (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ههههههههههههه
جميله جدا تقبل الله منا ومنكم
هههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ايوة يا اخت دوللى ادعى ان يتقبل الله منا 
اللهم ما قوى ايمانك
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

اللهم قوى ايمان شباب منتدانا الغالى واحفظهم من الهاكرز و الباتشات 
واكتب لهم تصفح سريع وامن لكل الموضوعات 
امين 
ربنا يقوى ايمانك يا اخت مرمورة ونشوفك وقفة على نسخة ويندوز فيستا


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*سلام المسيح :
الدعاء جميل قوي بس كان نقصه بس شوية دعاء بالسلطة او ممكن اجيب دعاء دليفري ....
ياعني انتي عارفة ( ظروف بقي )*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا يوحنا 
وشكرا على كلامك الحلو


----------



## بتول لرب (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

بجد جميل اووووى ايمين:smil12::smil12:






mylove_h_love


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول دليفرى احسن علشان متتعبش نفسك 
شكرا لمرورك losivertheprince


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

شكرا لمرورك يا بتول


----------



## christ my lord (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اللهم اسمع واستجيب*
*امين*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



يوساب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اللهم اسمع واستجيب*
> *امين*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استجيب له يارب 
ده شكله غلبااااااااااان
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
اللهم قوى ايمانهم وثبتهم على هذا الدعاء 
اللهم اقبل منهم ومنى 
اميييييــــن​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

تقبل منا ومنكم يا كوكو 
أميـــــــن
ههههههههههههههههه
مسرسى ياجميل للمرور ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
أميــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> احفظوووه الدعاء ده كويس
> 
> 
> 
> دعاء دخول النت اللهم ابعد عنى الاشتغالات واللهمنى على ايميلات البنات واكلم بنات معاهم كاميرات وكمان ونبى سهل عليا دخول الروومات حتى لو مفيهاش مكانات ومتخليش الناس اللى هناك يعملولى بلوكات ولا اجنورات .ــــــــــــ.اللهم سرع النت شوية وخلى الكى بورد فى ايدى طرية واجيب نسخة الويندوز الفين ومية .ـــــــــــــــ.اللهم ابعد عنى شباب الهاكرات وصحى النورتون اول ما يشوف الباتشات




اللهم أمين 

جميل أوى الدعاء ده يا مرمر

:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ادريانو 
اى خدمة الواحد بيحب يساعد هههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا جميل ​


----------



## fayse_f (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

جميل دعائك احت مرموره اسمحي لي انا نقلته عندي علشان اجربه
اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*الله هما قوي ايمانك يا اخت مرمر*
*ويتقبل الله منا ومنكم*
*ميرسي ياجميل علي موضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

هههههههههههه

اللهم امين

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## totty (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

_ههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## gift (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ميرسي ليك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



fayse_f قال:


> جميل دعائك احت مرموره اسمحي لي انا نقلته عندي علشان اجربه
> اشكرك الرب يباركك



ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى وانشاء الله ينفعك 
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونوت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



mero_engel قال:


> *الله هما قوي ايمانك يا اخت مرمر*
> *ويتقبل الله منا ومنكم*
> *ميرسي ياجميل علي موضوعك الجميل*​



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا اخت ميرو تقبل منا واياكم 
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اللهم امين
> 
> شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل دة​



تقبل منك يا اخ روووكى 
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى
> ميرسى يا قمر_​



ميرسى لمرورك يا توتى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

آمييييييييييييييييين يارب:t32: العالمين :beee:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:dntknw:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



مايكل مايك قال:


> آمييييييييييييييييين يارب:t32: العالمين :beee:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:dntknw:



*هههههههههههههه
الولاد كلهم بيفرحوا بالدعاء ده :66:
ماشى يا ميكى ربنا يسمع منك
نورت الموضوع يا عسل*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

:smil13:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

_*ميرسى لمرورك ياتونى*_​


----------



## ابن الفادي (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بسم ربنا يسوع
> 
> احفظوووه الدعاء ده كويس
> 
> ...


 

*بالله عليكي يا ابنتي  هل هذا الدعاء :94: يتلي قبل الدخول الي النت ام قبل الخروج :99:وكم مرة في اليوم وهل يشترط في من يتلو الدعاء ان يكون طاهرا ام لا :2:*​ 
*افيدونا افادكم الله وابعدعنكم كل المتطفلين والدخلاء علي مواقع البنات :scenic:*​


----------



## assyrian girl (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*heheheheheheheheheheehheehh​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

لا يا ابن الفادى...

دعاء النت ده ليه وضـوء خاص جدا جدا 

هأبقى أنزلهولك فى موضوع

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*



assyrian girl قال:


> *heheheheheheheheheheehheehh​*



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

اللهم زود ايميلات البنات :94:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

أميـــــــن يا مايكل 

نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## شنودة بستان (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللهم قوى ايماننا وسهل طرقنا وخليى لنا اختنا مرمورة وزدها من تقواها انك سميع عليم
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

أميـــــــــن

اللهم قوى ايمانك يا اخ شنوده

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

آمين يارب العالمين هههههههههههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

انا مش عارف ازاى اكبر الخط او اغير لونه ممكن حد يقلى  please


----------



## شنودة بستان (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء دخول النت*

ميكا لوعايز تغير لون الخط دوس على الايقونة اللى مكتوب عليها A واختار اللون اللى عايزة 
اما لوعايز تكبر الخط دوس على ايقونة الاحجام واختار الحجم
اووووووووك واى خدمه


----------

